# Do you consider yourself as a Hardcore Gamer?



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

Well? Do you?


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 1, 2009)

Nope, casual verging on hardcore ^_^


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Nope, casual verging on hardcore ^_^


Well i know i'm a hardcore gamer or at least on the verge of it


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2009)

A liiiittle in between Casual and Hardcore.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

No, I can admit that every console had different purposes, and I enjoy all 3 systems =p


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

You're talking to someone who's been arguing about what Nintendo does with their games, so consider me hardcore.  I also have 30 Old School NP Posters in my room, another hardcore reason.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> You're talking to someone who's been arguing about what Nintendo does with their games, so consider me hardcore.  I also have 30 Old School NP Posters in my room, another hardcore reason.


I've Pretty much been a Hardcore gamer since i was Born......And i'm proud


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty much both.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 1, 2009)

no


----------



## kalinn (Sep 1, 2009)

nope


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> no


......Awkward


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

I dunno, I'm a competitive brawler(or at least getting there) so I guess that's kinda hardcore. I guess it just depends...

can someone give me the definition of a hardcore gamer?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm a competitive brawler(or at least getting there) so I guess that's kinda hardcore. I guess it just depends...
> 
> can someone give me the definition of a hardcore gamer?


tourneyfa-  :veryhappy:


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm a competitive brawler(or at least getting there) so I guess that's kinda hardcore. I guess it just depends...
> 
> can someone give me the definition of a hardcore gamer?


The people who argue because of casual games/Have been playing games all their life and it means well to them/They're very competitive in online games/etc.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I dunno, I'm a competitive brawler(or at least getting there) so I guess that's kinda hardcore. I guess it just depends...
> 
> can someone give me the definition of a hardcore gamer?


I don't really know how to explain it


----------



## Pear (Sep 1, 2009)

In the sense that I think new nintendo sucks and I like the 360/PS3/PC, then yes.

If you mean do you spend every waking moment playing video games and screaming at your tv, then no.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

If you consider yourself a hardcore gamer, you are not.

That is all.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 1, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> In the sense that I think new nintendo sucks and I like the 360/PS3/PC, then yes.
> 
> If you mean do you spend every waking moment playing video games and screaming at your tv, then no.


Hardcore Gamers arn't people who are obsessed with games, They just are very good at it and well....They like to play it


----------



## djman900 (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah on wii when im whooping ass not on 360 though >__>


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmm, sorta.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> If you consider yourself a hardcore gamer, you are not.
> 
> That is all.


I'M NOT WORTHY!!!

OH -C*- PLEASE TEACH ME THE WAYS OF A TRUE HARDCORE GAMER!


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to say this as clearly as possible:

Blow me.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorta..


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 1, 2009)

your not hardcore unless you go to computer tournaments

i am hardcore


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 1, 2009)

I consider myself an Intermediate gamer with blah blah blah if you ever go onto club nintendo you know what I mean.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want me.....to blow that?.....Ok, if you insist....


----------



## djman900 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm.......... ok then


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a quote from a movie actually.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> If you consider yourself a hardcore gamer, you are not.
> 
> That is all.


All that needs to be said.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Well _ He does suck up to you all the time might as well _blow._

I don't know...I like games like AC:CF but I also like games like CoD4 but over all I'm more Causal


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like _you've_ never sucked up to *anyone!*


----------



## Ricano (Sep 1, 2009)

Nah


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, someone has a broken sarcasm detector.


----------



## bcb (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not casual. I'm not hardcore. I'm just a gamer.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

nah.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 1, 2009)

Im not an ass who constantly complains about the most stupid things, so, well, no, im not a hardcore gamer.


----------



## gerardo781 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hardcore of course, gaming is one of my main interests in life, and I like games that last a long time and aren't too easy.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hardcore of course, gaming is one of my main interests in life, and I like games that last a long time and aren't too easy.


Haven't blown me and broke the first requirement.

Vhoops!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Casual Games lose my interest quickly, I prefer to stay up all night playing a challenging game with a bag of chips and a few cokes, never sleeping, only getting up to use the bathroom. And when I am playing I am not to be disturbed, for I am in the zone.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to try to gain internet popularity.


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah. I was failing math because I played too many video games when I was supposed to be doin my homework. : P


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>haven't blown me
>broke first requirement
>not mentioning gaming habits in the slightest

Backwards, you have it sir.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big><big>*ಠ_ಠ
wut*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nerd Raeg*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Mega calls himself a hardcore gamer, and he doesn't even own an Xbox. I lol'd.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Mega calls himself a hardcore gamer, and he doesn't even own an Xbox. I lol'd.


With a 50% failure rate, nothing but generic shooters, and online that you have to pay, no thanks. I'd rather have a PS3 or an N64.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think what you want.
I don't care.
Just pointing out your bull*censored.2.0* statement.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please, prove me wrong.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are saying nothing but...
You are wrong, there are so many other games on there, that are not shooters.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many are exclusives and are actually good?


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

I could probably list a few, Splosion Man, Ezmuze, Final Fantasy 13, etc.

Xbox is stereotyped for having First Person Shooters though.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, I guess I would consider myself a slightly hardcore gamer.  Although I don't play for competition like some of my friends do.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I could probably list a few, Splosion Man, Ezmuze, Final Fantasy 13, etc.
> 
> Xbox is stereotyped for having First Person Shooters though.


Isnt FF13 exclusively for PS3 and PC?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there's like two new FF games coming out, 13 and 14, one for the PS3 and one for the 360.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>knowing a non FPS is coming out for 360
>saying that 360 only has FPS games

HUURRRR DUUURRRR


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is has been said countless times here.
There *are* good exclusives on the xbox.
Most are overshadowed by the likes of CoD or Halo.
As Niko says, it's stereotyped as a one trick pony with it's FPSs.
I would list off all the games, but there really are alot there.

What about the Wii then? With endless minigame bundles, where you waggle the remote for 5 minutes to unlock a new minigame... but thing is, there are good games there too.

Better yet, you can jam that remote up your arse. You'd enjoy it


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that not EVERY game is a FPS, but most are. And not many of the non FPS appeal to me, which is why i'm getting a sexy PS3.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was 14 not 13.  I'm not sure really though.  
If you're talking about the Xbox live arcade, they have Banjo Kazooie and Tooie if that counts,  Fable 2, Mass Effect, Fallout 3 (Not really a shooter but more of an RPG), Uno (lol) , and more that I don't know because I do not own a 360 as of yet.


----------



## Caleb (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, i forgot, although FF 14 might be on the 360, they still havent made a definite descision.


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know fat and clunky was considered sexy.

inb4PS3slimbull*censored.2.0*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you think I like the wii? It's controls are beyond stupid for one and it's library is almost nothing but casual crap. I bought my wii back in like 06 or 07 expecting Hardcore Nintendo, and I only got disapointment.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUICK NAME 50 FPS FOR 360 WITHOUT A LIST!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care, if you don't like it.
I'm just saying as you point at one console and say it's bad. Don't expect to have no *censored.2.0* fly back at others.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

Hm... Personally I do play PS3, but I really think the Xbox 360 is better.  Much, much, much better online, ignoring the fact you have to pay, but streaming movies live with friends to watch? Awesome.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not good with that sort of thing, the only thing I could remember off the top of my head is every single Zelda game, and the order they were released.
@Niko, that's nice and all, but I get a console to play games, not watch movies and stuff like that.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alrighty then, if you're going PS3 then I recommend LBP and MGS4.


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

I personally play with my wii, even though it may be big and clunky it has just as good performace, and never fails.

Oh, and arcade gamers are true hardcore gamers, i mean, seriously, how many of you here can take 24 strait hours of pacman?


----------



## beehdaubs (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I personally play with my wii, even though it may be big and clunky it has just as good performace, and never fails.
> 
> Oh, and arcade gamers are true hardcore gamers, i mean, seriously, how many of you here can take 24 strait hours of pacman?


Wii isn't big and clunky.  It's actually the smallest out of all the next gen...(except for PS3 slim?)


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I personally play with my wii, even though it may be big and clunky it has just as good performace, and never fails.
> 
> Oh, and arcade gamers are true hardcore gamers, i mean, seriously, how many of you here can take 24 strait hours of pacman?


*Raises hand*
I can say that I'll be doing something like this again soon.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I personally play with my wii, even though it may be big and clunky it has just as good performace, and never fails.
> 
> Oh, and arcade gamers are true hardcore gamers, i mean, seriously, how many of you here can take 24 strait hours of pacman?


I love Arcade Machines, Space Invaders and Donkey Kong are my favorites.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I personally play with my wii, even though it may be big and clunky it has just as good performace, and never fails.
> 
> Oh, and arcade gamers are true hardcore gamers, i mean, seriously, how many of you here can take 24 strait hours of pacman?


>big and clunky

hmwhat


----------



## John102 (Sep 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always enjoy a good arcade game here and there, but I never found I could sit down and play one for over an hour really....

Super Mario bros 3 on the other hand <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i'm addicted to Space Invaders, if i'm somewhere and they have a machine I play it for hours, and Supe Mario Bros 3 is my least favorite 2D Mario Game, it gets me more frustrated than any other, I find myself wanting to break my console and everything in my room everytime I die.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't classify myself as anything.
I look at a game, and if I know I'll have fun, I'll get it.
Screw graphics, competitive play and whatever. Games were made to have fun, and that's how I'll play them.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't classify myself as anything.
> I look at a game, and if I know I'll have fun, I'll get it.
> Screw graphics, competitive play and whatever. Games were made to have fun, and that's how I'll play them.


May I blow you?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 1, 2009)

Space Invaders > Every Game on the PS3, 360, and Wii.


----------



## Conor (Sep 2, 2009)

''Hardcore Retro'' i suppose.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 2, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm not casual. I'm not hardcore. I'm just a gamer.


The above


----------



## SamXX (Sep 2, 2009)

i think the whole hardcore/casual thing is a piece of bull *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Sep 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Mega calls himself a hardcore gamer, and he doesn't even own an Xbox. I lol'd.


To me a ardcore gamer is someone who plays old nintendo games and old sega games 
not a random peson who only considers himself a gamer because he plays games like halo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 2, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should make it easier.
Casual Gamer = Someone who only plays games casually, that doesn't play them all day or for hours on end, your grandmother.
Hardcore Gamer = Someone who luuuurrvvesss video games, to the point where they are constantly paying more and more money for more and more video game merchandise, and plays ALOT, Hardcore gamers are not to be confused with Compedetive Gamers though, which are a completely different species of human.


----------



## melly (Sep 2, 2009)

casual, I play the old systems sometimes but now i just play alittle bit
I use to play hardcore like 5 years ago,not anymore since I got work and more responsiblities


----------



## bcb (Sep 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a spot in between casual and hardcore. You don't need to be hardcore to not be casual. Hence, "gamer".


----------



## Placktor (Sep 2, 2009)

im on the verge between but mostly leaning towards casual


----------



## John102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured competitive would be the most hardcore out of them all, I mean to actually take a game that far, and look that deep into the game, that's hardcore to me.


----------



## fitzy (Sep 2, 2009)

No, I'm not a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 2, 2009)

I consider myself as a hardcore gamer. And I'm proud of it.


----------



## IceZtar (Sep 2, 2009)

Used too but now Im casual.


----------



## -C*- (Sep 2, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Taking the time to classify your gaming habits and yourself is taking away time from your precious video games, ergo, you are not hardcore.</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Sep 2, 2009)

No.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 2, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo players can suck a rooster, it takes no skill anymore. And nobody here's getting what I say, and to be honest classic games aren't hardcore. Not saying that I don't like them, I love them, Just not hardcore.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 2, 2009)

Just to clarify the FF thing a while back, XIII is on both, 360 and Ps3, XIV has only been confirmed for ps3 and pc, because of microsofts rules about cross platform online or something...


----------



## nfsfan18 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm casual.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 2, 2009)

Not at all.


----------



## Jose (Sep 2, 2009)

I would have to say yes


----------



## Grawr (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope.

I'm more towards "not even a gamer" these days. D;;


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well proved point, just because you play classic games doesn't mean you're super duper hardcore.  

Plus I loved the halo example, could you list more xbox games please?


----------



## StbAn (Sep 2, 2009)

a little bit not too much


----------



## Fontana (Sep 3, 2009)

Hardcore.


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 3, 2009)

this forum is deadddddddddddddd
and no.


----------



## Anna (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah :L


----------



## Away236 (Sep 3, 2009)

No. I've seen hardcore gamers. and I consider myself a mild video game player.


----------



## lightningbolt (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess i'm Actually Mild...Maybe...I'm not really sure


----------

